# Kennel cough



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Late yesterday my baby Titan started coughing and gagging. I took him into the vet today and he has kennel cough. Not good new's at all. Between the loose bowels and now this I am not very happy with the transport people. The vet feel's that since he was on board the van for several days with all those other puppies/dogs he caught it there. The bowel's are from stress being locked away for so long. In the long run I will never allow another pet to be transported via land again. Way to many things can happen along the way. Thank God my Katie has already been vaccaniated against this disease. However I do have Yorkies here that are very up in age that have not had that shot. Time will tell if they need to be treated also.

Judy


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poor little guy. Is there a treatment that they give for kennel cough-does it take awhile and something you could give your yorkies in the meantime to prevent it? My vet doesn't have the dogs receive the kennel cough shot when they are healthy. He does recommend it when they are pups and elderly though. Belle and Dora haven't received it and have been okay. Sounds like the transportation company was no good- sorry you had to experience that!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that  What type of van transport was he on? 

My vet told me that kennel cough was very contagious, when we were concerned about a neighbor dog coughing alot. I would try to keep him as isolated as possible, until the treatment starts working.

I hope he gets better soon.

Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Our vet down here is now requesting that each dog gets 2 bordatella (kennel cough) shots each year, especially if they are around other dogs, i.e. dog parks, groomers, etc. Zoe had it a couple of years' ago and it sounded so horrible and painful when she would cough :Cry: Since it has been quite some time, I don't remember exactly what the vet gave her to cure it. Probably antibiotics and cough medicine. What did your vet give you for Titan?


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Titan came via Brumby transport. When I saw the van come up the drive I was happy since they had a hugh air unit on top of it. However I peeked inside and it was nasty. Cages all piled up on top of each other. Reminded me of those puppy mill's pictures you see on TV. For now it is a watch and see for my Yorkies. They are elderly and may have had the shot's before I got them. They were rescues. My Katie has had the shot and isn't due again until next year for a booster. Per the breeder, Titan did have the shot before leaving her kennel. However it may not have had time to take hold. He isn't coughing tonight which is a good thing. Maybe we can sleep now.
 

Judy


----------

